# New Blood Work



## mblanken (Dec 19, 2014)

So I have been on Levo 50mcgs for two months. I recently got some labs done and so far the only thing that has come back is my Free T4 and it is 1.1 (.78-2.19) It was previously at 1. My doctor told me over the phone that everything looks good however I don't really feel good. I am still feeling tired, constipated, temp has been consistently 96.5-97.1, brain fog and memory problems. I am wondering if I should request a dose increase. If so how much of an increase should I do because I don't want to go to far the other way either. Just looking for advice! Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Free T4 and it is 1.1 (.78-2.19)


 You are hypo based on this lab.

Have they offered surgical removal of your thyroid?

It will be hard to stabilize with both TPO and TSI antibodies.


----------



## mblanken (Dec 19, 2014)

When I was first diagnosed with Hashis from the biopsy, the doctor told me I can either get my thyroid removed or follow it and treat. I have seriously thought about removing it because lately I just feel like I have not control over it and think how nice it would be if I could control the levels. This has definitely been on my mind lately and I just want to get as much info as I possible can. I have an appt. with my doctor next week so I will definitely bring it up to her and see if I can just meet with an ENT to talk about it. Reading these forums has been super helpful, just reading other people's journeys has been a huge help.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Right now - you are hypo which is why you do not feel well. Your current doctor is not giving you enough replacement medication.

What sort of doctor is treating you. Not that it really matters - only because it's hard finding one to treat thyroid properly. I gave up on endo's and now see a DO vs an MD.


----------



## mblanken (Dec 19, 2014)

I have seen both my primary doctor and an endo. They are pretty much both saying the same. "ohh your levels are in the range, so you are good to go" I really don't feel good though. They always give me the "well you don't want your levels to go the other way either and end up hyper" speech. Which I totally understand but would still like to up it a little and see if it makes a difference in how I feel. I took my basal body temp everyday for the last month and it was always on the lower side so I know I am running slow. Hoping they will let me increase the dose a little to see if it helps.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

You are hypo. Your Free T3 is below the mid-range.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You need to doctor shop - eventually you will find one willing to treat you properly. It took me 3 endo's and 3 GP's before I found one and I was already on the dose I have remained on. When you see more than 1 doctor, you can get all sorts of prescriptions.

What I used to do - while doctor shopping was fill every prescription I could as soon as I could. That gave me a few extra pills to tweak my dose upward while I doctor shopped. You won't have enough to do much harm but it will help get your levels up if you split what you have over the period until you can get a new prescription.

Then when you go to the new doctor and ask for labs tell them the dosage you have been taking and see what the labs look like.


----------

